# WHY I SHOULD NOT buy your DTG model



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

I know there are lots of articles about the different DTG models. Learning curves, machine failures, support, etc. People are reluctant to admit errors in judgment, but I would really like to know WHY I SHOULD NOT buy your DTG model.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

sid said:


> I know there are lots of articles about the different DTG models. Learning curves, machine failures, support, etc. People are reluctant to admit errors in judgment, but I would really like to know WHY I SHOULD NOT buy your DTG model.


One Huge Reason is Not everyone can have it b/c its Expensive.


----------



## clubnick (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend anyone to buy a DTG printer if they are a novice to printing or not inclined technically - especially if they were looking to print with white inks. Printing like this takes full attention and care with constant daily maintenance. Now, if you are technically inclined, experienced in production printing, and very careful minded...


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

The issue is not the cost. We don't mind paying the price when the equipment can generate the sales. As for technical know how I have 20 years in commercial printing and are running a large "on demand" imprinting business. I've been reading all the pros from the owners I would like to hear what the current owners would say if they had to do it all over again why they wouldn't buy their particular machine. Please don't bad mouth any supplier or dealer by name. All I want is honest reasons as to why you would change if given the chance.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

In regards to the reason not to buy my DTG printer, wow, where to start? The mose common reason I see for someone buying these machines that shouldn't has nothing to do with the machine itself, it has to do with business sense or planning. Too many machines are purchased and don't get used frequently enough because a sound business plan was not in place prior to taking the leap on the equipment. Atrophy is the number one enemy of direct to garment printers of all kinds. Another reason not to buy a direct to garment printer is to use it to compete directly with screen printers for work that should be screen printed. This meaning - don't buy a DTG printer and plan on printing 144 one color t-shirts and expect to make a bunch of money, you will get killed by the screenprinter who will do these for $1 a shirt plus shirt cost. Don't buy a DTG printer if you think that you can sell dark shirts for only slightly more than you sell light colored shirts. Reality of direct to garment printing on dark shirts is that the shirt alone will cost you $1-2 more and the inks and pre-treatment will increase the cost of output by a factor of 8-12 times as much. Too many manufacturers/distributors understate the cost of doing dark garments, do not be fooled. If an image cost 25 cents to print on a white shirt, it will cost $2-3.50 to print on a dark shirt, across the board. You will also decrease you productivity by at least a factor of 3 when doing darks vs. lights. When it comes down to it, don't buy a direct to garment printer from me if you don't have a good plan to make money with it and aren't willing to commit to doing your routine maintenace and going to training, if it just sits there and isn't used much, you will experience more problems when you do use it than the guy who prints 5 days a week with it. A great man once said - Those who fail to plan, plan to fail.
JMHO
Hope this helps


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Great thread idea  An interesting take on "which DTG machine to buy". 

More of a "what to think about/what to research/how to know if DTG is right for you"

Please note that some posts have been moved out of this thread because we do not allow self promotional or advertising posts in the forum threads. Please don't use this thread as a place to pitch your company's machine, but rather offer your advice in *general* based on the questions you've answered during the DTG buying process. Who shouldn't buy a DTG? What do they need to know?​


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Great Post Don!

The only thing that I will add is I hear people think that if they have the printer, the business will just come to them if they put a website up. This is not a "Field of Dreams" thing - If you build it, they will come. Just like any other type of decorating, you have to get out there and sell the process. Most of the companies that I know that do well with dtg printing also have other decorating techniques that they sell in combination. Not to say that dtg printing can't stand alone depending on the expenses you have and your business model.

Good luck with your research!

Mark


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

I understand the the reasons of why or why not to purchase. It is a necessary piece of equipment for the on demand market. We do sublimation, vinyl, and sublimated apliques for apparel and the next step is DTG. What I'm interested in from the owners is why not to buy your machine. What can't it do? What does it fail at? Why it doesn't produce what you need?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Having bought a direct to garment printer 3 years ago when there were only a few choices on the market, and watching the market develop and change over time, I have a few observations:

Amen to good business plans in place before you buy! If you don't plan to use the printer 5 days a week minimum- don't buy it- especially for white ink printing. There are lots of places to contract out your work to get a new business started if you want to.

If it is a brand new garment printer manufacturer- look carefully at their track record in other business venues (if they have one). Have they earned respect in their other business venues? If they don't have any business track record- ie unknown/new/imported- don't buy unless you really like challenge and risk.

If an unknown/new/imported manufacturer is using an established distributor network and support system which represents other product lines- evaluate customer reviews on the distribution network and their other products. Pay careful attention to warranty and support complaints or praises. 

For established manufacturers who come out with a brand new model- look carefully at the track record on previous models- performance, support, warranty, training. I would not assume they have learned from past mistakes if their performance was intially poor, but would take a wait and see approach. As the market has grown, some manufacturers have vastly improved new product lines quality and support, some have not improved at all.

Same for distributors who flit from manufacturer to manufacturer in their product lines.Take your time and evaluate.... why all the changes? Has there been any significant improvement over time that you can glean from forums and reviews?

Price is not an indicator of quality. We have seen some very pricey printers enter the market with serious issues, some inexpensive printers ( comparitively) perform well. 

Training classes may or may not be an advantage as some are more sales pitches than training. Try to find out the content and scope of training offered. 

Read warranties carefully. 

As a secondary factor, with all other things being relatively equal, look at costs of supplies ( inks, print heads, cleaning solutions and materials). Consider all costs carefully, don't buy if you can't make a profit.

All told, in the market situation three years ago I would make the same decision to buy a Flexi-jet as it has met all of our performance requirements. In the current market I would have made very different decisions.


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I know you want to know why not to buy, but here's my take. I couldn't find any negative reasoning in my purchase. I do embroidery, screen printing, sublimation, and vinyl. I can accomodate just about all of my customer's needs in house. The DTG was an excellent addition to my business. And while it will not take the place of screenprinting on large runs, customers are extactic at the thought that they can get that one special tshirt without having to buy in bulk. Pictures, mousepads, specialty items, they can all be covered with the DTG. And, customers don't mind paying a higher price because they know this is a specialty item just for them. As far as my DTG printer, there again, I can not think of any reason why not to buy. The sales and technical support are phenominal. Sorry I couldn't think of anything negative to comment. But, a DTG would be an excellent addition to any shop. 

The above stated comments about maintenace and being technically minded are also true. These machines, whatever the brand, cannot sit idle. With the right marketing they can be real money makers. Which we are all in business for.

Suzette70


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a DTG HM1.
If you are wanting to have a portable machine to do shows or boutiques than the HM1 would be at the large end. It is heavy and requires two people to move. I'm not saying that it isn't movable but it is not the lightest printer out there. The sales reps do it all the time though so there is a way. (But then the Brother sales reps are hauling their machines around the country too.) I don't think I would want to be hauling my printer around. Also, on the portability issue, I think that a cartrige ink system would transport better maybe? I dunno.

The waste ink bottle could have been made a little more user friendly. It is a struggle, allbeit a small one, to get it out of it's little cubby hole when it needs emptied.

The ink chips are bogus. I am not a programmer but in my humble lay opinion there must be a way to write firmware that makes those unnecessary. 

That's about all I can come up with on the HM1.
Good luck.

Brian


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

...and ultimately, it's the headaches associated with direct to garment printing. The reliable ones are too expensive, the cheap ones are inefficient. Find a web fulfillment company to test the waters before making a big investment.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Brian-R said:


> I have a DTG HM1.
> If you are wanting to have a portable machine to do shows or boutiques than the HM1 would be at the large end. It is heavy and requires two people to move. I'm not saying that it isn't movable but it is not the lightest printer out there. The sales reps do it all the time though so there is a way. (But then the Brother sales reps are hauling their machines around the country too.) I don't think I would want to be hauling my printer around. Also, on the portability issue, I think that a cartrige ink system would transport better maybe? I dunno.
> 
> The waste ink bottle could have been made a little more user friendly. It is a struggle, allbeit a small one, to get it out of it's little cubby hole when it needs emptied.
> ...


Brian,

I would have to say those would be the only things I would agree with  I don't think we should have ink chips that have to be replaced, when others have resettable ink chips. Yea what is it with the way they put the waste bottle hehe  especially when it gets full to the top.

I still love my machine though even with its little idiosyncrasies. They are pretty minor


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> Great Post Don!
> 
> The only thing that I will add is I hear people think that if they have the printer, the business will just come to them if they put a website up. This is not a "Field of Dreams" thing - If you build it, they will come. Just like any other type of decorating, you have to get out there and sell the process. Most of the companies that I know that do well with dtg printing also have other decorating techniques that they sell in combination. Not to say that dtg printing can't stand alone depending on the expenses you have and your business model.
> 
> ...


Mark, I think it's funny that you refer to "Field of Dreams" If you build it, it will come! I only live 25 minutes away from there and haven't been there yet! And I see your from a long ways away!


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Sunnydayz, what machine do you have that you love?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops sorry  I didn't say did I hehe. I have the HM1 also like Brian.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> The ink chips are bogus. I am not a programmer but in my humble lay opinion there must be a way to write firmware that makes those unnecessary.


Oh that it were that easy. More engineering time goes into trying to defeat the ink chip system than goes into the rest of the printer. Epson is an ink company that manufactures ink delivery devices (we call them printers). Epson works very hard at building solutions that are very hard to defeat in regards to aftermarket substitutes. The ink chips on the HM-1 are made by Epson and are very large volume (400 ml I believe). Standard ink chips on most of the core printers for direct to garment printers are 18-110 ml, and they are generally replaced with aftermarket chips that fail more frequently than most of us choose to admit. 

Hope this helps to clarify things a bit!


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification on the ink chips. It's nice to know that it has at least been worked on.

Brian


----------

